# All Inclusive- Good Deal



## Mike76 (Oct 21, 2020)

Looking for any all inclusive good deal
After Thanksgiving. 2 adults

Thanks for checking!


----------



## flexible (Oct 21, 2020)

Mike76 said:


> Looking for any all inclusive good deal
> After Thanksgiving. 2 adults
> 
> Thanks for checking!


How may people in your group?
Does the Cancun area sound good?


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 22, 2020)

wackymother said:


> I'm surprised you got all three at once, too. I had to get shingles and my doctor said two weeks minimum between shingles and flu.
> 
> And they had a flu shot clinic in town and you had to tell them if you had had any shots in the past 30 days, which I had, so I waited the full 30 days.





Mike76 said:


> Looking for any all inclusive good deal
> After Thanksgiving. 2 adults
> 
> Thanks for checking!



Checkout Costco Travel. They usually have good deals that include airfare, transportation to resort and back to airport, and the all inclusive fee.


----------



## Mike76 (Oct 22, 2020)

flexible said:


> How may people in your group?
> Does the Cancun area sound good?




Yes that really good. What do you have?


----------



## Mike76 (Oct 22, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> Checkout Costco Travel. They usually have good deals that include airfare, transportation to resort and back to airport, and the all inclusive fee.


Thank you for your suggestion!

Mike


----------



## R1964 (Oct 31, 2020)

Not all inclusive but I have 2 Bedroom at Paradise Beach Villas in Aruba available Nov. 28 to Dec.5 or Dec. 5 to Dec. 12 for $600 OBO


----------

